# Sage DTP Inconsistency



## haus (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey all.

First time poster here, looking for some help regarding my Sage Duo Temp / Smart Grinder Pro and some inconsistency.

I would say at this moment in time I am very happy with my dose & yield (coming from sub-par equipment, the difference is phenomenal) I understand the basics of extraction and I am currently working with a 2:1 and enjoying the results yet I experience some wildly inconsistent results in extraction which leads me to worry about the health of my machine. I always make pull two shots (one after another). The first shot I pull will extract my desired yield in ~25s. Then I will use the steam wand to finish the off the first cup. Then when I go back to pulling the second shot I experience an inconsistent flow from the portafilter in addition to an extraction time of ~35-40s.

Could it be that using the steam-wand prior to pulling the second shot somehow affects the extraction time of the second shot? My amateur tastebuds fail to notice any major differences in taste (I am using Ethopian Yirga so they are a little overwhelmed!) between the two shots.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If your tastebuds don't notice any difference, there can't be much inconsistency, nor much of a problem?

Are you sure you just have fresh grounds for the first shot & no grounds left over from previous session?


----------



## haus (Jul 19, 2019)

I like to assume that I do a thorough job of cleaning the basket, ensuring the shower head is clear etc etc after each and every shot. I was just worried my machine was on the blink!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I meant stale grounds in the chute of the grinder, between shot making sessions.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi,

is your machine new or used and how old is it? Has it been descaled recently? Also do you use steam wand for hot water or to steam milk to finish your first shot?


----------



## haus (Jul 19, 2019)

> I meant stale grounds in the chute of the grinder, between shot making sessions.


 Sorry! I misunderstood  No there are no (impossible to categorically say Zero but you know what I mean) stale grounds in the chute.



> is your machine new or used and how old is it? Has it been descaled recently? Also do you use steam wand for hot water or to steam milk to finish your first shot?


 My machine is roughly 6 months old. Has only seen a handful of use prior to it coming into my possession. Not been de-scaled. I am currently waiting to take delivery on some de-scaling tablets. Steam wand only to steam the milk after the first shot.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, yes steaming a milk after a shot than the machine it's auto purging, than you try to pull another shot and takes longer , seems like there is no enough water or pressure. That is happening few times to me and I think it's down to descaling. What happens exactly to me was pulling a shot fine, than trying to steam a milk and steam not coming out, just waiting few seconds and nothing. I had to run a bit of hot water through the wand first than steam was ok. After few descaling process everything back to normal. I can suggest you try something:

Pull a shot , steam milk, than run some hot water through the wand for 5 sec before you pull your next shot and see if any better.

For descaler if you are using a Puly descaling powder may not be strong enough, I was using them for a while and than I did try the good old OUST Sachets , works best. Also don't forget to remove and clean the shower too.

Good luck


----------

